# Noisy/vibrating Marina Slim S10 filter



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never owned this filter but I've owned a few hobs before. Never experienced vibration noise from the motor, usually it was the lid vibrating which caused some noise issues. Maybe try wedging a thin piece of styrofoam or similar material in between the glass and filter to try and absorb the vibrations? You can also try a rubberband around the motor/hob.

Edit: I just found a few pictures of the Marina S10 and the motor unit seems to be inside the tank? Is the motor unit touching the glass? If it is I'd try to find a way to space it away from the glass and see if that helps.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Chances are its the impeller that's vibrating. At least, that's the issue with most aquaclear filters. You can easily take the impeller out and lube it up with some vaseline (it is aquarium safe, so no problems) and then put it back. That should handle the vibrating


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 7, 2011)

jingleberry said:


> I've never owned this filter but I've owned a few hobs before. Never experienced vibration noise from the motor, usually it was the lid vibrating which caused some noise issues. Maybe try wedging a thin piece of styrofoam or similar material in between the glass and filter to try and absorb the vibrations? You can also try a rubberband around the motor/hob.
> 
> Edit: I just found a few pictures of the Marina S10 and the motor unit seems to be inside the tank? Is the motor unit touching the glass? If it is I'd try to find a way to space it away from the glass and see if that helps.


Yes. Motor is inside the tank. It is not touching the tank though! 
With the cover on vibrations are more noticeable. Main thing is that whole tank is vibrating. Tank is standing on a shelf that is mounted to the wall. On the other side of this wall is a bathroom. When I go to the bathroom I can clearly hear humming noise.


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 7, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Chances are its the impeller that's vibrating. At least, that's the issue with most aquaclear filters. You can easily take the impeller out and lube it up with some vaseline (it is aquarium safe, so no problems) and then put it back. That should handle the vibrating


Impeller was replaced with a new one (courtesy of Hagen) Unfortunately it did not help.
I will give a shot with vaseline. 
Thanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Even if the impeller is new the lubrication between the impeller and the shaft might be worn out. I'm pretty sure this is where the vibration is coming from. Give it a shot! Has to be 100% vaseline!


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 7, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Even if the impeller is new the lubrication between the impeller and the shaft might be worn out. I'm pretty sure this is where the vibration is coming from. Give it a shot! Has to be 100% vaseline!




Did as prescribed  
It did not help. :-(


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sorry. It worked for both my AC20's, which were vibrating as well. Maybe contact customer service for the filter? I'm not too familiar with it


----------

